# Replacement Window Flashing with Vinyl Siding



## jar546 (Dec 16, 2018)

The house had a major renovation that included new replacement windows and vinyl siding with wood trim that was not capped with aluminum.

In this case the water runoff goes right behind the siding.  Can you think of any IRC code section that would cover this?

For those that don't inspect this kind of work, and that is going to be your only comment, don't bother.  Can we please discuss the issue at hand?  Thanks.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 17, 2018)

Good one Jar, the classic failure to flash and use of dissimilar materials.
Replacement companies do this all the time.


----------



## steveray (Dec 17, 2018)

R703.1.1 Water resistance. The exterior wall envelope
shall be designed and constructed in a manner that prevents
the accumulation of water within the wall assembly by providing
a water-resistant barrier behind the exterior cladding
as required by Section R703.2 and a means of draining to
the exterior water that penetrates the exterior cladding.


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 17, 2018)

R703.11.1 Installation & R703.4 Flashing as well


----------



## ICE (Dec 17, 2018)

I never really understood why anybody thought letting water get to a water-resistant barrier behind the exterior cladding was the way to go.  In my opinion, the water shouldn't get that far.  I've installed miles of siding of all types and took measures to repel water.


----------



## north star (Dec 17, 2018)

*# ~ #*



> *" I never really understood why anybody thought letting water get to a water-resistant barrier behind the exterior cladding was the way to go. "*


IMO, ...they did not know the proper way to install it, ...they were not allowed to
by their bosses, or they simply did not care enough to do it ocrrectly.

A lot of contractors make part of their profit by "cutting corners".......Nothing new there !
And since time is money, ....El Jeffe' wants things done quickly, ...VERY QUICKLY !.....That
usually means, "just slap something in & hope that no one catches it"........If someone
DOES catch it, they can always claim ignorance, or hope that another Inspector will let
it go.

*# ~ #*


----------

